# Dodec spinning wheel for sale



## lovey

dodec spinning wheel - $75.00 (durham)

dodec spinning wheel. basic, inexpensive wheel with lots of followers on Ravely
$75.00 or best offer
Easily broken down for shipment
will accept paypal


----------



## Lolly12

Where are you located?


----------



## lovey

Durham NC


----------



## Cdambro

What thickness of yarn does it spin? Thin to thick? Art yarns? It looks really neat.

Well, isn't that just too cute a wheel. I just watched a few YouTube videos and I didn't realize it is a spindle wheel. Can I ask.....did you not like using it? I am totally tempted.


----------



## lovey

sorry, I just saw this.
I imagine you could spin any thickness. It is cute!
But....I have too many interests and things and am starting to downsize. Whether I want to or not, things have to go.....
And I am not the best spinner, by any means, and have been focusing on other interests.


----------



## mama879

This is cool. Great video he drags it out at the beginning though. Sorry


----------



## wordancer

mama879 said:


> This is cool. Great video he drags it out at the beginning though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little draggy, but it was interesting to see a spindle wheel and a man spinning.


----------



## DeColuvj

Did you sell this last year, or is this (hope upon hopes) still available?


----------



## lovey

no, it is sold


----------

